# SCB Recon / Yamah 250 SHO



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

SCB Recon w/ Riser Box & Rod Lockers
Power Pole Blade 8'
Raymarine E97
Wet Sounds / Fusion
MinnKota I Pilot 36v & Charger
Yamaha 250 SHO w/ Command Link Rigging
Mercury Bravo One (prop)
Coastline Custom Trailer

BTW 2Coolers, this boat was built for World Series Pitcher Norm Charlton.

Norm has lived in the Rockport area since his MLB days and is available for inshore charter via his new 23' 8" SCB Recon, or his 25' Whaler w/ twin 150 Yamaha's for shark & tarpon fishing.

So if you want to go catch some fish, have a great time, & see what the SCB Recon is all about, PM Norm @ "Strikezone37" for details.

Thank You Norm!

Shot w GoPro HD, so turn it up to 1050.

Playing in the shallow (w/ some Metal)!





Ride the Recon:





SCB Factory


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

h: Speechless!


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

WOW


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## speck trout chaser (Jun 22, 2011)

Awesome work again SCB!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Keeping the bar high, as it should be!


----------



## lwgbully (Jan 23, 2009)

Pretty is, as pretty does..... and she's not just pretty..


----------



## el rojo (May 14, 2005)

Any other questions? I think not. 
Sick!


----------



## beach (Jun 15, 2004)

Best one yet Eric!


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

That is a shallow water SHO Monster!! 

Looking good running high up on the JP.

Great job Eric!


----------



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

Great job keep em coming love to see these threads cause I know we are getting one boat closer to getting mine built.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Eric and I got together on Saturday to put this boat through it's paces and take some people on demo rides. My first impression of this boat was that it felt quite a bit bigger than the Stingray even though it is only 14 inches longer. I also was very impressed by the way the gps was mounted into the console. When we jumped on plane for the first time, I noticed that there was no real bow rise at all. That key slot transom was really coming into play and this boat didn't have trim tabs, and didn't really need them. I am used to driving a Stingray which will squat some getting on plane, but this Recon was pretty much flat jumping up. Once we were going, Eric gave it the beans and we accelerated HARD up to 60 mph. I have to admit that those SHO motors have gobs of torque and made this huge boat very light on it's toes. I also noticed that it didn't really matter where the guests were seated on the boat, it ran right at 58-60 mph. It wasn't super rough on Saturday but there was a decent chop on the water and the boat ran smoothly over it and there was never any spray no matter the angle. A great and dry ride is something you come to expect from SCB and this boat doesn't disappoint. We shot those videos on the outside of Traylor Island and I was convinced on one run that Eric was trying to stick the boat but I never felt the hull or skeg touch the bottom. With the JP on 6, and the engine trimmed up, the skeg is even with the bottom of the boat. On the second video, you can see the boat going over little waves on a sand bar and between those waves was 3 inches of water. I have to admit the pucker factor was there but we never touched bottom. The boat stayed on plane at 15 mph and you can do that with 2 guys weighing close to 400 lbs total standing on the burn bar platform. Running at 40 mph we were getting 3.8 mpg turning 4k RPM. I was very impressed with this boat inside and out. You can run the boat all day with the JP on 6 and never really have to worry about water depth or water pressure. I think Norm stated that it held 17 psi all day even on hard turns. This boat will fish 4 people comfortably and get as shallow as you will pretty much ever need to get unless you're Railbird. If you're in the market for a shallow running boat, you should definitely give this boat a serious look.


----------



## HFMowdy (Sep 22, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Eric and I got together on Saturday to put this boat through it's paces and take some people on demo rides. My first impression of this boat was that it felt quite a bit bigger than the Stingray even though it is only 14 inches longer. I also was very impressed by the way the gps was mounted into the console. When we jumped on plane for the first time, I noticed that there was no real bow rise at all. That key slot transom was really coming into play and this boat didn't have trim tabs, and didn't really need them. I am used to driving a Stingray which will squat some getting on plane, but this Recon was pretty much flat jumping up. Once we were going, Eric gave it the beans and we accelerated HARD up to 60 mph. I have to admit that those SHO motors have gobs of torque and made this huge boat very light on it's toes. I also noticed that it didn't really matter where the guests were seated on the boat, it ran right at 58-60 mph. It wasn't super rough on Saturday but there was a decent chop on the water and the boat ran smoothly over it and there was never any spray no matter the angle. A great and dry ride is something you come to expect from SCB and this boat doesn't disappoint. We shot those videos on the outside of Traylor Island and I was convinced on one run that Eric was trying to stick the boat but I never felt the hull or skeg touch the bottom. With the JP on 6, and the engine trimmed up, the skeg is even with the bottom of the boat. On the second video, you can see the boat going over little waves on a sand bar and between those waves was 3 inches of water. I have to admit the pucker factor was there but we never touched bottom. The boat stayed on plane at 15 mph and you can do that with 2 guys weighing close to 400 lbs total standing on the burn bar platform. Running at 40 mph we were getting 3.8 mpg turning 4k RPM. I was very impressed with this boat inside and out. You can run the boat all day with the JP on 6 and never really have to worry about water depth or water pressure. I think Norm stated that it held 17 psi all day even on hard turns. This boat will fish 4 people comfortably and get as shallow as you will pretty much ever need to get unless you're Railbird. If you're in the market for a shallow running boat, you should definitely give this boat a serious look.


I saw you guys taking off from the dock at Cove Harbor. I'll be giving Eric a call to price one. Awesome looking boat!


----------



## SCB Girl (Sep 13, 2012)

What an awesome boat! I am really proud of Eric on this one! Norm, I hope you love it!


----------



## BaffinBayAg (Apr 21, 2011)

What is the best way to blackout the SCB logo on the front deck post fish slime?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

BaffinBayAg said:


> What is the best way to blackout the SCB logo on the front deck post fish slime?


We can do it.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow!!! Almost as shallow as my skeeter give or take 2 feet of water !!!


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

yellowskeeter said:


> Wow!!! Almost as shallow as my skeeter give or take 2 feet of water !!!


Lol


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

great looking boat! auxiliary fuel tank?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

fishnlab said:


> great looking boat! auxiliary fuel tank?


Twin 40 gallon tanks.


----------



## Blue02 (Jul 1, 2009)

That is one awesome ride! Congrats on designing such nice boats! You have a great job!


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

I think I vaguely remember him mentioning the Recon would have twin fuel tanks to run the land cut...Im assuming though a single tank would be fine...say 60 gals?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

fishnlab said:


> great looking boat! auxiliary fuel tank?


 
Twin 30 gal tanks are standard in the Recon (60 gal total). Norm wanted extended range so twin 40 gal tanks were installed.

Being a Cat, there is a tank in each sponson. Controlled by a valve, we can run both tanks at same to keep balance, or burn each tank separately.


----------



## strikezone37 (Apr 13, 2009)

*recon*

I spent many hours with Eric, from the prototype to the finished product. We talked about what he thought the boat was going to be able to do and not to do, and more importantly what I need the boat to be able to handle. We made changes several times before the boat went to build based upon what he was seeing with the boats that were already in the water. I feel fairly confident that I ended up with one hell of a boat that is going to do everything I ask and more, and I'm guessing that the MORE (because of the Recon design) is not going to leave me high and dry. The video footage that is posted is only the start of what i think this boat can do. I made a comment to Eric after the footage that I was not that impressed because he only put small scratches on the skeg paint, so i know there is more to come. 
Thanks for a great boat and the guidance along the way to help me make good decisions on the boat, and SCB girl i do love it.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Congrats to you. That is one fine sled!


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

scb factory said:


> Twin 30 gal tanks are standard in the Recon (60 gal total). Norm wanted extended range so twin 40 gal tanks were installed.
> 
> Being a Cat, there is a tank in each sponson. Controlled by a valve, we can run both tanks at same to keep balance, or burn each tank separately.


That is some fine looking rigging by SCB, very nice.

With the twin fuel tanks, does it have a fuel gauge for each tank?


----------



## Taal (Jun 16, 2009)

That is an amazing rig Eric.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

FishAfrica said:


> That is some fine looking rigging by SCB, very nice.
> 
> With the twin fuel tanks, does it have a fuel gauge for each tank?
> [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## T.C. (May 7, 2009)

strikezone37 said:


> i spent many hours with eric, from the prototype to the finished product. We talked about what he thought the boat was going to be able to do and not to do, and more importantly what i need the boat to be able to handle. We made changes several times before the boat went to build based upon what he was seeing with the boats that were already in the water. I feel fairly confident that i ended up with one hell of a boat that is going to do everything i ask and more, and i'm guessing that the more (because of the recon design) is not going to leave me high and dry. The video footage that is posted is only the start of what i think this boat can do. I made a comment to eric after the footage that i was not that impressed because he only put small scratches on the skeg paint, so i know there is more to come.
> Thanks for a great boat and the guidance along the way to help me make good decisions on the boat, and scb girl i do love it.


sweet!


----------



## BrysonB (Apr 6, 2010)

can we get a picture with it in the water without the power pole down...


----------



## BaffinBayAg (Apr 21, 2011)

BrysonB said:


> can we get a picture with it in the water without the power pole down...


..... And under one of the intracoastal bridges with nice sunset in the background, with hooters girls on the deck and Samantha Steele at the helm?


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

BaffinBayAg said:


> ..... And under one of the intracoastal bridges with nice sunset in the background, with hooters girls on the deck and Samantha Steele at the helm?


Hahaha


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

Saw you in clear lake testing one today was looking good


----------

